# Work and ivf.



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello everyone

We are soon to start our fifth cycle of Ivf.  Every other time I have taken the entire time off work from EC through to test day! This time it's proving much more difficult with work and I am considering asking for unpaid leave for half of the 2ww and workin half of it.  BUT very concerned if working would have a detrimental affect on me getting a bfp.  Don't want to regret anything but taking it completely easy the last four times hasn't given us the end result either.  

Wondered if anyone had worked as normal and gone to on get a bfp?

Thanks. 

Louise x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the thing is people who have natural/non-ivf pregnancies don't take three weeks off.. mostly they wouldn't even know to slow down or take it easy til they were well past the 2ww stage... honestly i think as long as your job isn't hazardous (fireman, army soldier, nuclear chemist etc) or likely to involve heavy lifting (farmer, warehouse worker) then it won't stop you getting your BFP. I would say take a couple of days after e/c if you can, then just work through, calling in sick as necessary if you have an off day. Unless you have a flexible work pattern and can bank some hours in advance?


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Louise sorry to hear of your mc & bfn.. This IVF game is so unfair. 

I have had all my ec-2ww off and as you can see I've never had a whiff of a BFP so for me next time I'm going back to work and going to return to normal duties just no lifting & bathing.. Just to add have you ever had your immunes tested? maybe a nk cell biopsy or any bloods done? I have and my bloods all came back normal but higher than average Nk cells so I have had a cycle with clexane, steroids, intralipids and gestone.. It's only a thought for you as my one friend had two mc and 2 bfn's and when she had a miracle natural BFP she took all the immunes drugs along side she never mc.. now although this could of been another miracle it's something she swears by along with so many other ladies. 

May 2014 be our lucky year xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Louise,

Will pm you later about things on other thread but thought I'd reply on this.  I have never had the whole time off, partly because I would go nuts.  I tend to take the day of ec off and a day or so after to recover (depending on when transfer is, I've never got to blasts so it goes fairly quickly) and then I take the days off between when af would be due and otd (to protect myself and be with dh who works away from home)  I also do what goldbunny suggests and work extra before it all starts so I have time off in lieu I can take.  

I agree it depends on your job but it has helped me to do it this way. I got bfp but then mmc which was nothing to do with work.

M
X


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

I only ever once took time off after ET and that cycle was a BFN.  I personally think it's unlikely to make any difference other than psychologically and I personally prefer to be kept busy with work than obsess about the outcome but I suppose it depends how stressful you find work or how physical it is (I wouldn't have been happy doing heavy lifting, for example).  Good luck!


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  It's so hard knowing what to do for the best.  I'm an infant Sch teacher (year one!) so busy manic day but no heavy lifting . Think I am going to ask if I can work a three day week  and have a couple of days a week taking it easy! 

Hbkmorris-  sorry to read your sig, good to hear about your friend. I've had every test there is to have.  On clexane steroids and intralipids too.  Just wish I could  find the missing magic ingredient! 

Thanks for replies everyone and wishing you all a happy 2014 where your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Louise it's such a hard bloomin journey.. Like you I've thrown everything at it and done nothing but scratch our heads ever since.. even my consultant can't get his around it as I get very good quality eggs and use donor sperm.. but still nothing not even a whiff.. 

I hope the big man upstairs gives us all a break soon and bring us our long awaiting dream xx


----------



## Debrae (Aug 4, 2013)

I've just had a positive result on my second cycle.

The first time I took one week off then went back to work.

Although I love it my job is pretty stressful and I work with my ex husband which didn't help stress levels.

2nd time around I made the decision to dissolve my business and committ to twelve months as a home bird.

I had an endometrial scratch, finished off all my work and for me the stress relief was huge. Whether it contributed or not I don't know but I got the positive result I've longed for.

I hope that all goes well for you too. x


----------

